
On Air Travel: Pat-Downs, Pissing, and Passport Stamps - Thevet
http://lithub.com/on-air-travel-pat-downs-pissing-and-passport-stamps/
======
danieltillett
The woman is not been checked everytime because of her hair - she has been put
on the SSSS list [1]. I am a white male with rather boring short hair and I am
on the list with American Airlines (most likely because I used to fly round
the world regularly - hint TSA - the world is a sphere). Interestingly it is
only AA that SSSS me - every other airline is fine.

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_Security_Screening...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_Security_Screening_Selection)

~~~
striking
I was a minor when selected once for SSSS. Is that supposed to happen?

~~~
Symbiote
I don't see why it shouldn't. At least some American teenagers have joined
ISIS and travelled to Syria, along with many more Europeans.

(I'm not supporting the system, but since it exists I don't see why being 18
should affect the implementation.)

~~~
striking
I mean, ISIS wasn't around when it happened to me, but I understand your
point. Although it's odd to me to bomb-swab 12-year-olds. The most you might
find is a kid who really likes to play with fireworks (and I became an amateur
rocket scientist a _long time_ after).

------
Torgo
I suppose this essay sounds good if you read it with no connection to reality
and only see things through the narrative lens of white supremacy, but you
can't hide things in hair that lays flat as easily compared to "nappy" hair.
Somebody who isn't as self-centered as the author might ask if anybody has
ever been caught doing this, and in fact it has happened many times.

[http://www.pri.org/stories/2011-12-13/south-african-woman-
ca...](http://www.pri.org/stories/2011-12-13/south-african-woman-caught-
smuggling-drugs-her-dreadlocks-video)

